
Ask HN: Should I Quit the Job? - acage
I have been working as customer service representative for over 7 years; recently I got promoted to team lead, however I am not feeling like leading team as I don&#x27;t like office bureaucracy and politics. Some of team members are toxic, including manager.<p>How should I handle?<p>Should I quit the job?
======
robbya
> I am not feeling like

> I don't like

You gave us some good insight to how you are feeling, but we should also
consider what your needs are from a job.

Do you know what you would do for money if you quit? Do you want to be a
customer service representative somewhere else, or are you considering a
career change?

------
downerending
If you're the breadwinner, it's complicated, and you'll have to think hard
about your options.

If not, I'd start looking.

